# can i have a sig please?



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi cn i have a sig made please
I would like these pics please


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, what are their names & what colours do you want?


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Galaxy, black and white cat.
Aero, ginger and white cat.

A boy colour you choose :wink: 
Thanks


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome  , I'll try my best :wink: .


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, here you have it. I hope you'll like it  (I hope you don't mind the hearts :wink: ) :










Please upload it to your own gallery, thanks! :wink:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

She will love that Des!  
(Jess is my little sister :wink: )


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Des, you dood it again....that is awesome :worship


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Vicki and Mike :wink: . I hope so too  .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think we're lucky you only use your powers for good, Des. :wink: 

I may call upon your awesome talent after I get my new kitty.


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok Marie :lol: . Sure, I can do one for you :wink: . 

Jessie, you're most welcome :lol: , I'm glad you like it!


----------

